

Ask HN: Does Y Combinator have a minimum age to apply? - joshuadavis

I'm a 16 year old, PHP programmer, who is planning on starting a startup with a friend. We've got an idea and have began building it. Even though some may think I might not have the dedication or the skill to create a successful startup, I just want to know if our application will even be looked at.
======
pg
All applications are looked at, but I don't think it is a smart idea to work
full time on a startup at 16.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3520421>

It's basically premature optimization for your life.

